
Whether remembering the past can really spare us from repeating it - diodorus
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/history/2016/05/david_rieff_on_his_provocative_new_book_in_praise_of_forgetting.html
======
hackney
Memory, or rather the act of, taking stock, reflecting, etc., is something
human beings are forced to do, just like the basic human desire to procreate.
It is also the basic tenant of our awareness that separates us from animals.
It doesn't matter if we are speaking of an individual or of every person in
china. Unfortunately, just because you stuck your hand in a fire 5 minutes ago
doesn't mean you won't do it again 10 minutes later. The reason being is that
some people are not only stupid, they are stubborn to the point that they will
refuse to 'change their ways' even in the face of their own death. Ultimately,
it is up to each and every one of us to 'learn from our own mistakes' and as
well, has nothing to do with groupthink.

------
cafard
Remembered but not understood, the past can tempt us to new mistakes. The
memories of Munich have impaired the judgment of American leaders in a number
of instances over the last seventy years, it seems to me.

